# How do Se-dom and Se-aux work?



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

I've always been confused about Se - how does Se manifest itself? I know I've asked this before, but this time I'd like to compare Se-dom (ESxx) and Se-aux (ISxP).
Specifically, what advantages (and disadvantages, if you like) does Se confer? And (without stereotyping too much) with what traits do people with Se-dom and Se-aux display their Se?

As far as I know (and correct me if I'm wrong) Se-dom types (ESxx) are adventurous, or at the very least outdoorsy. But that might well be a stereotype, and that's basically as far as my knowledge goes. Oh, and Se tends to be detail-oriented, I know that.
Examples would be brilliant, particularly from experiences you've had with Se types, differences in thinking between Se and iNtuitive types (because I know what Si does already). So maybe, if you're an N, the way you saw a situation versus the way your Se-using friend/relative/whoever saw it.
*By the way, "differences in thinking" does NOT mean putting down other types. No bashing, please: keep it civil. Thanks.*


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I can tell I had an interesting set of experiences where my Se took over and gave me a feeling of invincibility. Somehow I've managed to get out of getting hurt and killed by the quickness of my body reacting to situations of great danger. Examples that come to mind would be my distracted friend talking to me while driving one night and we were on an overpass and she was talking to me as we got to the curved part and the strangest thing happened. I had never driven before and was always uncertain that I could handle a car because I wouldn't know how hard I'd have to steer and things like that. Well this one time, my hand shot out grabbed the steering wheel and turned it just right and saved our lives. The most recent interesting (not so much after that one I suppose) was this winter while walking on the slipperiest surfaces I didn't fall once, my body took over and this one time I was being mindful at the same time and saw and felt my body contorting and muscles pulling, twisting and somehow kept easily balanced and just kept going feeling like physically it was like nothing but I'm still kind of blown away. There are plenty of instances but those are the ones that stick out.


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

Se relates to how you prefer to _perceive_ the world around you; not to how quick your reflexes are or how athletic you are. Although it does influence your activity preferences in turn developing these skills, which is why most Se's do have good reflexes and athletic abilities. But that doesn't mean an N can't have just as good or better developed athletic abilities, nor does it mean Se's are inherently gifted in this respect.

Se focuses primarily on the physical world, to put it in very basic terms, whereas Ne focuses more on hidden context and meaning, the physical world only serving as pieces of a larger puzzle.

Se sees a war in vivid detail: Explosions, gunfire, people suffering, screams etc.; Ne sees a web of circumstances that lead to this situation.

Se admires the beautiful stars, feels the warm summer breeze on his/her face, and listens to the bullfrog calling for his mate, enjoying every little detail that their senses allow; Ne wonders how many planets are orbiting those stars, and if there are aliens on those planets, and if those aliens would be our friends or enemies and why.

Of course, everyone uses both Se and Ne to an extent, which is why most people would probably relate to both those descriptions to some degree.

Also, I don't believe there is a fundamental difference in the functioning of cognitive functions in relation to their order, the only difference being proficiency in use and acceptance of said function.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Se doesn't judge anything as pleasant or unpleasant, it just experiences. For me, Fi judges the pure sensory data as pleasant or unpleasant. The order of functions seem to show a person's priorities, like an ISFP would be less willing to compromise their Fi values especially where it matters to them the most compared to an ESFP who's are likely to be different and allows them to be more willing to compromise. I'm going to quote someone from another similar thread who is talking about the difference between xNTPs since the same applies here.



hziegel said:


> ENTPs love Ti, but we use it as an advantage, not so much an absolute like the INTPs. Ne is our way of life - exploring new possibilities and making connections between things. Ti is the grounding force behind that Ne. It focuses on the logical side, rather than letting the Ne run wild in random thoughts. Think of Ti almost as a filing system when used as the auxiliary function. We take in all this information with our Ne, and use Ti to make sense of it and put it to good use. We use logic to back up our decisions and ideas.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I found this to be a not-so-bland description for dominant Se and also most accurate to fit my personal experiences that maybe some you could relate to as an ISFP:



> Dominant Extraverted Sensing
> ESTP & ESFP Personality Types What is it like?
> 
> By Danielle Poirier The Magnificent 16 - The Magnificent 16
> ...


Sorry, I know I should have done this at the same time as the examples if not before, but I was rather fatigued that week.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

SuPEReViL said:


> Se doesn't judge anything as pleasant or unpleasant, it just experiences. For me, Fi judges the pure sensory data as pleasant or unpleasant. The order of functions seem to show a person's priorities, like an ISFP would be less willing to compromise their Fi values especially where it matters to them the most compared to an ESFP who's are likely to be different and allows them to be more willing to compromise.


This.
I'm definitely a play before work kind of person at heart, but as an ISTP I'm a thinker first and foremost, even if I love experiencing stuff: I've always had a tendency to evaluate the consequences before engaging in an activity.

The ESFPs I know are more prone to just doing stuff they feel like doing, and instead getting all angsty after the fact if it happens to have negative consequences. Also, the younger ones seem to lack the ability to take a step back and change their perspective: When they're in a situation, that situation is all there is to them, while it really takes a lot for me not to see the available alternatives, even if they're all just different shades of bad.


----------



## XL Sweatshirt (Feb 11, 2011)

I always just think of ESFP's as performers. They really truly are. As an ISFP, I can do well to perform or entertain others when necessary, but this isn't always my place of comfort. It's usually my Fi that pushes me to entertain someone else so they may have a better experience. But ESFP's seem to thrive in this. They love to entertain others and typically have no problem being in the spotlight. (At least the ones on the extreme extroverted end of the spectrum.) Basically, they use Se to make use of immediate data to make everyone laugh and have a good time. They're amazing story tellers and conversationalists. 

Me leaning more heavily on Fi first, will tend to kick back and evaluate things from this angle and speak less. Though, I can be chatty at times and especially when I'm one on one with someone. But I wouldn't consider myself an amazing story teller or conversationalists. Sometimes I just don't have the energy to put forth into those things. More of a listener, evaluater, observer, with occasional ESFP modes. 

I'd say I'm more prone to experiencing Se via my Fi. Like observing a sunset and feeling a calm come over me. But also at work, I'm hyper attentive to details and generally notice things that need to be done before anyone else.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Se wants to interact with those details, like Elvis on stage, working with what is right around them, which the closest thing is actually our body.

Si wants to internalize those details, and have fantastic memories baout concrete things (less N abstract).

Ne while walking through a crowd is seeing the larger crowd movements and finding the best route navigating through.

Ni internalizes the loosely held together details (abstract), and has great knowledge and memory about the various interpretations of those meanings, not just how they fit together.

Just a few things there


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Souled In said:


> Ne while walking through a crowd is seeing the larger crowd movements and finding the best route navigating through.


Really? I'd have thought Se but I'm not ta functions expert by a long shot. :blushed: I'm pretty good at that and being able to easily work my way physically through with the least resistance banding and twisting, probably looking utterly ridiculous, or rude depending on situation...unless I'm just angry then I plough through but that's a different story entirely...but hey, I get through


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

SuPEReViL said:


> Really? I'd have thought Se but I'm not ta functions expert by a long shot. :blushed: I'm pretty good at that and being able to easily work my way physically through with the least resistance banding and twisting, probably looking utterly ridiculous, or rude depending on situation...unless I'm just angry then I plough through but that's a different story entirely...but hey, I get through


Se is more concrete, and would see people's faces, zoom in and out, see opportunities more immediate.

Ne will see the entire crowd, 100 yards around, and see its "grand pattern" or at least enjoy looking at it.

If you are going to plough through, pivot sideways, so that you are facing the person. And put your hands up too. Never turn your back to someone. 

My MA instructor and I used to go down to the crowded streets and practice this.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Souled In said:


> Se is more concrete, and would see people's faces, zoom in and out, see opportunities more immediate.
> 
> Ne will see the entire crowd, 100 yards around, and see its "grand pattern" or at least enjoy looking at it.
> 
> ...


Ok that makes it clearer, definitely not using Ne when doing this.

Coincidentally that is what I do when sneaking around people, ploughing through is just me _not _bothering to weave and twist and making sure I don't touch anyone lol. That's probably what makes me look weird, but it doesn't stop me, it's just this things I do. I'll even do it to stay on the sidewalk if people are hogging it, more to see if I can but a little bit to make a point  ("you're not knocking _me_ off the sidewalk *#&$~!")

As far as just aggressively ploughing through I am glad this mood has only come up a couple of times in my life, I sort of kind of feel bad when I'm doing it and I'm actually surprised I didn't get my ass kicked when doing so. lol Like when people just crowd a hallway where at least 7 people could fit through side by side *face palm*... *first, give evil stare, then plough through...grrrr...move it!*


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

@SuPEReViL: Ah, see, those are the kinds of descriptions that made me doubt I was an ISFP. XD
But that's probably just me, not to mention my 9 Enneagram: I'm sure most 4s could relate. 
Thanks!


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

Se doesn't judge... at all.

You just perceive the world, see it and hear it exactly as it is. Nothing is bad, good, ugly, beautiful. Things just are and you're perfectly happy with that.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

zynthaxx said:


> This.
> I'm definitely a play before work kind of person at heart, but as an ISTP I'm a thinker first and foremost, even if I love experiencing stuff: I've always had a tendency to evaluate the consequences before engaging in an activity.
> 
> The ESFPs I know are more prone to just doing stuff they feel like doing, and instead getting all angsty after the fact if it happens to have negative consequences. Also, the younger ones seem to lack the ability to take a step back and change their perspective: When they're in a situation, that situation is all there is to them, while it really takes a lot for me not to see the available alternatives, even if they're all just different shades of bad.


I think that would be accurate since even despite one of my disastrous attempts at skiing with maximum velocity I ended up twisting my knee so bad it took 9 years for me to not have any more problems. Do I regret it, nope  But, if I could redo it, I pretty much figured out how I might have avoided that. Maybe.


----------

